# Best Elk Hunt for the money?



## jimbob86 (Apr 14, 2011)

I am trying to set up a hunting trip out west somewhere to hunt elk. My dad has lymphoma cancer and has been going through alot. He had a tumor on his spinnal cord and has to have most of it removed and has just started radiation treatment. Im hopeing for the best and a quick recovery. He is my hunting buddy and he has always talked about going elk hunting so i told him i would set up a hunt for him and me to go on sometime this fall if hes able. Now that you have the background I'm looking for a good exciting elk hunt with alot of elk ...i dont think he cares too much about shooting a record elk. I would be bow hunting and he would be gun hunting. I just do not know anything about elk hunting and i want an awesome fun guided hunt for him. If anyone can help me find a good outfitter and a good state to hunt. Also would he have to get a magnum rifle for thisor could he do it with a 30-06? Thanks for any and al help.


----------



## huntmore (Apr 14, 2011)

Jimbob
I have been elk hunting in New Mexico and Colorado. It is tuff hunting in both. The best thing I think would be to call some out fitters and tell them your requirements. Things like how far can your dad walk and so on. We walked up and down hills from 4 in the morning till way into the night. 
I am sure there are outfitters who can do wwhat you need you just have to find one. See if Unitedstates outfitters is still around. They can book huunts just about anywhere.
Another problem you may have is appling for tags. The last time I applied it took 3 years. It was for a very good spot though and we saw lots of elk. There are some places you can get over the counter tags but I am not sure how much hunting pressure they get, I would say alot.
The 30-06 is a fine elk caliber and will take one down in a heartbeat.


----------



## jimbob86 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks alot for the help ill look into it.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 16, 2011)

I know you said out west, but you may want to apply for the Kentucky draw. Might be an easier trip for him if lucky enough to get drawn. The deadline is April 30.


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 16, 2011)

I would reconsider hunting with a bow while he hunt with a rifle. I think you'd both enjoy it more if both were totin a rifle. Hunting elk is not like hunting deer.
Check out Walz outfitting in Colorado. I hunted with them about 10 years ago when they were hunting close to Elk Springs. Now they hunt the Deakins ranch in NW colorado. They will hunt your dad from a 4WD if his health doesn't allow long brutal  hikes, possibly in deep snow.


----------



## ben300win (Apr 17, 2011)

Call Roy Hutt with Little Cone Outfitters. He provides a great hunt for not alot of money. The Summit treestand guys book up the archery season every year. The hunt is 2500.00 and all food and lodging is provided. 970-327-4620. I have hunted with him twice. We had a guy in his late 60s that could not walk very well so Roy put him out about 50 yards from where he sat. He had lots of elk go by him. I think you would be very happy with the whole outfit. Better call now because I think he may be booked up. Good luck.


----------



## jimbob86 (Apr 17, 2011)

seriously thanks guys that is very helpful. I have been talking with my dad about this and I am definitly considering hunting with a gun. the problem is i dont have a rifle anymore because all i really do is bow hunt so...I would have to buy one. Ill give those outfitters a call and see what they can do for us. If this doesnt workout I may plan a trip next fall for a elk hunt with dad and maybe take him on a deer hunt this year somewhere cool? It may be easier on him this year


----------



## Grey Man (Apr 18, 2011)

Kentucky is worth a shot, but the odds are slim.

EDIT: Very slim. 46,000 applicants last year for 800 permits.


----------



## win280 (May 10, 2011)

ben300win said:


> Call Roy Hutt with Little Cone Outfitters. He provides a great hunt for not alot of money. The Summit treestand guys book up the archery season every year. The hunt is 2500.00 and all food and lodging is provided. 970-327-4620. I have hunted with him twice. We had a guy in his late 60s that could not walk very well so Roy put him out about 50 yards from where he sat. He had lots of elk go by him. I think you would be very happy with the whole outfit. Better call now because I think he may be booked up. Good luck.



This is a very good outfitter.
Some of the areas he hunts he can put you out of the vehicle and not walk 10 ft to your blind.
Just make sure you carry an extra knife as he likes collecting them.


----------



## ben300win (May 10, 2011)

He has a few of mine too. LOL. He like expensive binoculars too. LOL


----------



## dtala (May 11, 2011)

jimbob, check lower elevation ranch hunts on private land in Colorado. That high(above 7,000 feet) altitude is killer for the first couple of days, most ranches have land under that altitude. And access/travel by truck. Probably can get landowner type tags to avoid the drawing lottery. Price is lower than horseback hunts into wilderness ares also.


----------



## ben300win (May 13, 2011)

Win280, when did you go hunt with Roy? I may have been there at the same time.


----------



## straightshooter (May 23, 2011)

Get in touch with Chuck Toll at Global Sporting Safaris (WWW.Safaris.com) and look into taking him to Spirit of the North Outfitter in Saskatchewan.  It is a great place and is reasonable for a trophy bull.  They can handle the hunt as necessary for your dad and he will have a great time.


----------

